# Philly /new york trade rumor



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

zach and the #6 for reggie evans and the #16

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Workouts,-Trade-Rumors-Heat-Up-2915/



> -One team that is apparently looking to move up in this draft is Philadelphia, thanks to the plethora of cap space they will enjoy coming July 1st. The Sixers are reportedly realizing that there could be very few quality unrestricted free agents available that they could realistically sign, making their precious cap space essentially useless.
> 
> One trade that is making the rounds would involve the Knicks sending Zach Randolph and the rights to the #6 pick to Philadelphia for a smaller contract, such as Reggie Evans, and the rights to the #16 pick—after July 1st (when Philadelphia’s cap space kicks in). New York would move into position to have significant cap space in the summer of 2010 (possibly to make a run at LeBron James) by unloading the 17.3 million dollars owed to Randolph in 2010/11, and would still be able to keep David Lee around.
> 
> Philadelphia would fill a big void at power forward with a 20 point per game scorer in Zach Randolph, and possibly pick up one of Jerryd Bayless, O.J. Mayo or Eric Gordon in the process, while only sacrificing the 8-9 million dollars they are expected to have in cap space, which likely wouldn’t get them very far anyway.


to me its highway robbery and something i was fearing would happen when the knicks start their ill fated attempt to get Lebron James, it one thing to lose zach for evans who is no great shakes ...but to lose 10 spots in the draft is what bothers me ...if this deal were to go down.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Bad Bad deal for the Knicks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd really be in favor of this trade. I'd miss Reggie's defense and hustling but there are things that Zach would bring that would help the Sixers. Also there'd be the hope that Mayo or Bayless were still on the board as they fit what the Sixers are trying to do more than Gordon.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Could we slip in Thaddeus? Do a Young, Evans, and 16 for Randolph and 6 trade?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't like it.....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not sold on it either. New York needs a point guard. Although he isn't a perfect player, I really liek D.J. for them.

Z-Bo fits in Philly, but not this deal.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Reluctantly, yes*

Randolph is not going to be part of the rebuilding and who else is going to take him? Addition by subtraction. May allow for another trade to move back up in the top ten or higher. Its just another step.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't know how the salary aspect would work. Theres about 10 million missing in this trade.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That trade is AWFUL - Isiah-esque even.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Don't know how the salary aspect would work. Theres about 10 million missing in this trade.


Philly has cap space, so because they have a surplus in cap space, they're allowed to absorb however much money their free cap space is. Essentially, this is similar to when a big time free agent gets signed, except in this aforementioned case, the player is already signed, Philly is merely just taking on all of Randolph's contract.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Don't know how the salary aspect would work. Theres about 10 million missing in this trade.


Philly has enough cap space this summer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why isnt Philly going after Brand?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brand isn't a free agent.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

How about Ray Allen for Bootsy Randolph & #6? (But only if we can unload Bootsy on Cleveland for expirings.) :bsmile:

EDIT: There we go, a great three way deal, the Knicks get Ray Allen & #30, Boston gets Joe Smith, Eric Snow, #6 & #19, and the Cavs get Bootsy Randolph.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> How about Ray Allen for Bootsy Randolph & #6? (But only if we can unload Bootsy on Cleveland for expirings.) :bsmile:
> 
> EDIT: There we go, a great three way deal, the Knicks get Ray Allen & #30, Boston gets Joe Smith, Eric Snow, #6 & #19, and the Cavs get Bootsy Randolph.


quick question ...if the celts can get expirings for randolph why cant the knicks?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Because you want Ray Allen instead? Hey, we'll throw in Big Gravy if we have to. :bsmile:

EDIT: But, really, if they're willing to drop to 16 just to unload Bootsy this summer, why not just do the deal with Cleveland on draft day for #19, Joe Smith and the soon to retire Eric Snow?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Reluctantly, yes*



alphaorange said:


> Randolph is not going to be part of the rebuilding and who else is going to take him? Addition by subtraction. May allow for another trade to move back up in the top ten or higher. Its just another step.



I agree. Getting rid of Zach opens up playing time for D.Lee. That alone is a plus for the Knicks. Zach is a black hole on offense, horrible on defense, has a fat contract, and is a bad character guy (latest incident - involved in a fight here in Portland a week ago at a bar).


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to put in my 2 cents, this trade sucks. And I just don't mean sucks. It S-U-CKS!!! At the cost of losing the 6th pick and Randolph I'd expect to either move up in the draft or land a bondafide all-star. We would be better off looking to see how well Randolph performs with D'Antoni and then move him when his trade value rises from his bloated stats. To be honest, I do not see the point of the Sixers trading for Randolph either. As much as he provides a need, he takes away from the running game they are developing and likely will have a similar impact to the Sixers as he did with the Blazers and Knicks who did not have the personalities to keep him in line; would Maurice Cheeks really want back a guy that probably contributed to him being removed as coach in Portland?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yea reggie evans and jerome james reunited..........awesome


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

depends on which player the knicks can snatch at #16

if joe alexander falls out of the lottery and still avaliable, this trade makes sense.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Just to put in my 2 cents, this trade sucks. And I just don't mean sucks. It S-U-CKS!!! At the cost of losing the 6th pick and Randolph I'd expect to either move up in the draft or land a bondafide all-star.


I think your expecting a little too much from trading Zach and the #6. Who is going to give us a bondafide allstar for the worst black-hole in the NBA making a boat load of money, and a lottery pick that isnt a lock to even give u a starter in the NBA. Granted I prob. wouldnt do this trade either, I'll be more then willing to dump zach for far less then an allstar.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Does everyone agree...*

That Zach has to go? If so, what do you think we have for options? Granted, I'd love to pick up a another guy we could package with the 16th to move up but I don't know who they would give. May Philly an package the 16th and and a second rounder and move up enough to send that improved pick to the KNicks. The sixers 1st and 2nd to move up to?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Could we slip in Thaddeus? Do a Young, Evans, and 16 for Randolph and 6 trade?



HAhaHAha...no way the sixers give you thaddeus AND take back that piece of **** zach randolph


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> I think your expecting a little too much from trading Zach and the #6. Who is going to give us a bondafide allstar for the worst black-hole in the NBA making a boat load of money, and a lottery pick that isnt a lock to even give u a starter in the NBA. Granted I prob. wouldnt do this trade either, I'll be more then willing to dump zach for far less then an allstar.


I was not trying to suggest Zach is worth an all-star in a trade. What I am saying is that he changes the game enough to command enough trade value where we can land such a player if we combine him with the 6th pick in a very talented draft.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

This is not a very talented draft. And Zach is a negative in any trade.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> That trade is AWFUL - Isiah-esque even.



this trade is the anti isiah actually. new york would be GETTING RID of an overpaid team killer, and acquiring financial flexibility, instead of the other way around.

it sucks to lose ten spots in the draft, but do you really think anyone will take randolph without some major incentive? (besides isiah of course)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does everyone agree...*



alphaorange said:


> That Zach has to go? If so, what do you think we have for options? Granted, I'd love to pick up a another guy we could package with the 16th to move up but I don't know who they would give. May Philly an package the 16th and and a second rounder and move up enough to send that improved pick to the KNicks. The sixers 1st and 2nd to move up to?


the thing with me is this .

i think very strongly Zach has to go , but if he is going to cost the 6th pick to get rid of him , i would keep him...and i dont think he should cost anymore than some1 else's garbage (i.e bobby simmons and gadzuric or kenny thomas and abdur rahim, ) just a couple of bloated contracts and maybe a marginal prospect.

if all esle fails i'd just wait for the start of the season see which teams stumble out of the gate and need a shakeup as it always happens and deal him to them....they get a big infuse of talent , the knicks get rid of randolph and maybe even a bargain in the process.

but the 6th pick for reggie evans is just not acceptable....the best 2 assets are zach and that pick , its just highway robbery.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not losing the pick*

just dropping 10 spots. Not trivial, I agree. I just think that teams know we have to make him disappear and are willing to hold our feet to the fire. I absolutely agree with your last point and admit I had not thought of it. Being patient until some other teams need for change matches or exceeds the Knicks. Great idea. I'm changing my stance. Increase the return value or pass.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Because you want Ray Allen instead? Hey, we'll throw in Big Gravy if we have to. :bsmile:
> 
> EDIT: But, really, if they're willing to drop to 16 just to unload Bootsy this summer, why not just do the deal with Cleveland on draft day for #19, Joe Smith and the soon to retire Eric Snow?


Ray Allen isn't half the man he used to be. Jesus can't score nowadays!


----------

